# advice on apple logs?



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Okay, this is an area of relative ignorance for me. A friend has a few trees being taken out and one is an old apple tree. The trunk is about 3' diameter, but it was cut off many years ago, so it's only about 3' high. However, 5 limbs grew out of that cut trunk. These limbs are about 1' in diameter and from 10'-15' in length. Three of them are very straight, and one is a little curved. The fifth is rotted out half of its length. I have visions of having these milled into lumber and dried, then using it for a couple of dressers. I know 2 people who could possibly do this for me. They both have saw mills and kilns. 

The tree is coming down on wednesday. I assume I should paint the ends asap. I don't know how long it will be until they can get cut. Any other advice for storing them until then? Also, what might the pros and cons be of air drying it versus kiln drying? If I air dry, is there any particular wood to use for stickers which won't leave sticker stains? What kind of behavior can I expect of the wood after it gets cut? I have turned green apple before and it was gorgeous. It also moved a lot. Is it better to air dry outside or inside? Covered with a tarp or open to the elements?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

mmwood_1 said:


> I assume I should paint the ends asap.
> 
> I don't know how long it will be until they can get cut. Any other advice for storing them until then?
> 
> What kind of behavior can I expect of the wood after it gets cut? I have turned green apple before and it was gorgeous. It also moved a lot.


Yes, paint the ends. This time of year in my neck of the woods since it is cooling off they could lay for a few months no problem, but I don't know your climate. Just get them up off the ground.

Yea it is going to move alot for more than one reason...firstly apple just does, so do many small diameter logs like you are talking--especially limb wood, it's worse yet. 

My advice would be if you are wanting 4/4 have it milled 6/4 and hope for the best. You are probably (by probably I mean you will for sure ) going to have to plane out some cup/twist/bow/warp.

If it was mine I would intentionally let the logs lay for a couple months, assuming bugs won't get them. Cut the boards thick, sticker them (doesn't matter what kind of sticker since you had asked) close, weigh them down like crazy and air dry first...what is salvageable finish in the kiln.


----------



## Richard (Oct 3, 2007)

I had one local sawer(local sawer in the next state south of me) told me it's best to air dry apple . Kiln drying will most likely to warp most if not all your wood.


----------



## misfire (Oct 27, 2008)

Save yourself the hassle and just send it south to me:thumbsup: I love applewood


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

misfire said:


> Save yourself the hassle and just send it south to me:thumbsup: I love applewood


Not a chance! Why do you think I'm even bothering with it? My hope is that I get enough usable wood out of this to build 2 dressers. I've got 9 logs, 4 1/2' length x 13" diameter. Heartwood varies from 6"-8" avg., but I really like the contrast of the heartwood and sapwood. If I cut them thick, as Daren suggested, I should still end up with over 100 bf.


----------



## misfire (Oct 27, 2008)

Your a lucky man. I had a guy in MA send me four boxes of split applewood two years ago, I am down to two pieces left and am saving it for something special


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

That apple wood sure is heavy isn't it?


----------

